# DaneMama...



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope this isn't one of yours...








Joe


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That is too funny!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

it looks like it could fit right into her pack!


BUT, I think Natalie & Jon's danes are too well behaved and well trained for that LOL.

Oh man, the thought of an unruly great dane is the stuff nightmares are made of...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Um....sure....my Danes are too well behaved for that LOL

In all reality Bailey has done her fair share to couch nomming in her younger days back before I knew much about training dogs  

And usually the destruction happened to random stuffie toys they decided to murder.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Um....sure....my Danes are too well behaved for that LOL
> 
> In all reality Bailey has done her fair share to couch nomming in her younger days back before I knew much about training dogs
> 
> And usually the destruction happened to random stuffie toys they decided to murder.



Is that a pikachu?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It was....until they disemboweled him!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My eyes! I cannot believe it!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL!!! NOT Bailey!! Funny funny funny!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Better a stuffie than your couch!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank god I have tiny dogs.. ray:

They only destroy kitchen sponges, stuffies and toilet paper rolls!


----------

